# Cherokee western mount



## LADDER286 (Feb 20, 2003)

I currently have a 92 Cherokee xj with a western uni-mount.. I have a line on a 98 Cherokee xj. I need to know if the mounts are the same??? western website shows the plow manual 1984-present is this 1984-1996 or 1984-2001???? this could be a deal maker.... thanks guys rock on and pray for snow


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

They should be the same, the Snoway part #'s are the same for the two years so theoretically the Westerns should interchange also.


----------



## jonzer12 (Sep 19, 2006)

Unibody structure and front subframe are identical on all XJ's. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## jonzer12 (Sep 19, 2006)

jonzer12;334538 said:


> Unibody structure and front subframe are identical on all XJ's. I wouldn't worry about it.


 Actually I shoudl have specified 87-2001 XJ's.


----------



## LADDER286 (Feb 20, 2003)

*Western Uni-Mount On Cherokee*

I looked on Sno-Way web site and saw it was the same frame. It should work, this is good news now I can update my dated cherokee. The only way I will plow is with a cherokee .... Thanks guys as always I found my answers


----------

